# Need fish ID



## Bweber1117

Hey all, caught what I believe is a laker this morning. I’ll be honest I caught this guy way west of Cleveland fishing for crappie in a marina.


----------



## hailtothethief

Zebra mussels cleaned the lake so good. Wont be surprised if u catch salmon in the marina soon.


----------



## Erie Knight

Looks like a lake trout to me. Congrats on the catch


----------



## All Eyes

Black crappie if ever I clapped eyes on one.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

Barracuda


----------



## Evinrude58

smelt


----------



## stonen12

Tiger trout.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Elongated black crappie.


----------



## gotribe

Short-nose chain pickerel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bweber1117

Thanks guys but I’m gonna role with Lake Trout. Just confused why it was in West Harbor that’s all


----------



## tnt1958

Bweber1117 said:


> Thanks guys but I’m gonna role with Lake Trout. Just confused why it was in West Harbor that’s all


Good call !! NICE catch too.....


----------



## rwolfphoto

Bweber1117 said:


> Thanks guys but I’m gonna role with Lake Trout. Just confused why it was in West Harbor that’s all


They did stock them in the western basin.


----------



## Bweber1117

I guess it’s just strange it was caught where I caught it. I know guys are hoping to start seeing them on the reefs out this way


----------



## Willyboy

Bweber1117 said:


> Hey all, caught what I believe is a laker this morning. I’ll be honest I caught this guy way west of Cleveland fishing for crappie in a marina.


lake trout have a forked tail,just saying


----------



## creekcrawler

I'm going with my first guess - pretty sure that's a tiger trout. Probably an escapee from the trout club or one of the hatcheries.


----------



## garshark

Looks like a washed out tiger trout. Ie a brown trout brook trout hybrid


----------



## M.Magis

I would agree that tail and markings suggest tiger trout.


----------



## KTkiff

How was the crappie fishing?


----------



## Bweber1117

Here’s a reply from the DNR.

And the crappie were slow, but we got a handful of perch.


----------



## bustedrod

laker lol check out those shifty eyes ...


----------



## stonen12

Bweber1117 said:


> Here’s a reply from the DNR.
> 
> And the crappie were slow, but we got a handful of perch.


 CALLED IT.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby

I'm with the tiger trout guys.


----------



## humpty dumpty

Bweber1117 said:


> Hey all, caught what I believe is a laker this morning. I’ll be honest I caught this guy way west of Cleveland fishing for crappie in a marina.


That looks like a brown trout to me. Lakers have a forked tail


----------



## 1MoreKast

Looks like a tiger trout. West harbor? Likely came from Cold Creek out of the Castalia hatchery...either way, very cool fish.


----------



## queequeg

Tiger trout. See them in Michigan occasionally.


----------

